# Need some ideas..



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Pretty please. It's looking like my boyfriend and I are headed down a dead end road. Which is fine, I'm pretty much over his drama. But my mom is going to Missouri next month to see our family and I was supposed to go along... He was supposed to take care of them while I was gone (about a week) but I can't put up with him for that long and I'm not sure at this point that he could even be trusted. They are raw fed so it's harder to find someone to watch them, and Duke is still young and needs let out more often. If I had a separate place to stay once we got up there I would just take them with (snow!) but I doubt my wallet can afford that. I'd have to take my own car too. Which I don't really mind I guess but I'm pretty sure my mother would pitch a fit. I'm at a loss... At this point it's looking like I won't get to go.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ditch the boy friend and stay home with the dogs. Well I guess that's what I would do, but then I can be antisocial so it wouldn't bug me if I had to stay home by myself. Do you have a friend that could come and stay at your place while your gone? I don't think I would trust him with them because when your gone if he is feeling the same way you are he may just take off and start running around and not take care of them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Even though I love my dogs, I am a believer in people time also. But if you can't take them with you and you can't leave them - well, not many other options there but to stay home.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I really don't have to ad to help you, other than could you take Duke with you? It sounds like that may be your only option. We don't ever go anywhere, and the dogs are one of the reasons why. They are raw fed, and it is hard to get anyone to keep them on our schedule. Sorry I can't help more.

BTW, I love your shirt in your avatar! We are BIG TIME roll tiders!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> Pretty please. It's looking like my boyfriend and I are headed down a dead end road. Which is fine, I'm pretty much over his drama. But my mom is going to Missouri next month to see our family and I was supposed to go along... He was supposed to take care of them while I was gone (about a week) but I can't put up with him for that long and I'm not sure at this point that he could even be trusted. They are raw fed so it's harder to find someone to watch them, and Duke is still young and needs let out more often. If I had a separate place to stay once we got up there I would just take them with (snow!) but I doubt my wallet can afford that. I'd have to take my own car too. Which I don't really mind I guess but I'm pretty sure my mother would pitch a fit. I'm at a loss... At this point it's looking like I won't get to go.


you know the old saying, life sucks and then you move on? you've got duke...who needs you more than you need a trip to missouri.
if you're done with the boyfriend, kick him to the curb.....get your dog a nice meaty bone to gnaw for christmas day and you get yourself something special.....it's the right move....dog comes first...


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Normally it wouldn't be a question but this is family I only get to see every few years, and most likely my last chance to see my great grandpa. Hopefully I can take them with. I'll be pretty miserable if I miss this trip, but I'm not going to put my dogs in harms way either. 

As for the boy, I WISH he felt the same way and would just run off... dumping him is not going to be fun. 

@naturalfeddogs - Thanks! I get crap for being so hard core Bama and living in FL but I'm just barely outside of Brewton haha. I'm dying for the LSU rematch


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

As a mom I can tell you that your mom will probably rather you ditch the boyfriend and take your dog with her then miss the trip to go see family. My son ditched his girlfriend and got the dog in the breakup and that's how I ended up with Shade. Mom's will do whatever it takes to make sure their kids are happy (well, at least this mom.. I'm a pushover). 

If you have to you can always find a day kennel or something like that when you get to Missouri but I'm sure the relatives will just love your pup and not have a problem accepting him. We took our dogs with us to California to see my mom and dad and we just took them to Virginia to see my husbands parents and both sets of relatives were perfectly accepting of the dogs since it was the only way they were going to see US at all!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I've got the best relatives in the world, except when it comes to dogs. I am welcome to bring the dogs but they can't go in the house. 

sad as that makes me, I still do my best to visit my relatives because I love them and they love me and they shouldn't have to change their lifestyle any more than I should have to change mine.

And oh my did I bring some dogs home to my parents when I was young. I thought that's where dogs were supposed to go!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

You know what I say!!

1. Ditch the dude, he isnt anything but stress and you dont need that.

2. R.O.A.D. T.R.I.P!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(With Rodie and Duke of COURSE!!!!)

:biggrin1: :hug:  :becky:



Edit to add:

You also know that I wont go anywhere that my pup-pups arent welcomed.....I wouldnt be leaving 3/4 of my babies behind if it wasnt for the fact that Liz is willing to take care of them!!:wink: Other wise we were going to shell out the money to stay in a motel room so that all 4 munchkins could come along! Then my Dad said if I could find someone to watch the babes we could just stay with them....Liz said she would watch them....and I told my Dad YES, however Rhett was coming with us!!:wink: He didnt like the idea at first, but seeing as how I had stayed behind from family vacations before for my dog he KNEW there was NO changing my mind!!LOL

But ya, I say R.O.A.D. T.R.I.P!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Agree, I am a tough mom and I still want my kids happy. If it takes bringing along a pert I am not so fond of so be it. Just ask, it is worth a try. Plus, when people think you are devastated over the breakup you will have a little sympathy leverage. I hope everything works out.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> Normally it wouldn't be a question but this is family I only get to see every few years, and most likely my last chance to see my great grandpa. Hopefully I can take them with. I'll be pretty miserable if I miss this trip, but I'm not going to put my dogs in harms way either.
> 
> As for the boy, I WISH he felt the same way and would just run off... dumping him is not going to be fun.
> 
> @naturalfeddogs - Thanks! I get crap for being so hard core Bama and living in FL but I'm just barely outside of Brewton haha. I'm dying for the LSU rematch


if i were your mom, and you cried and told me the boyfriend hurt you and makes you cry, i'd let you bring the dog, especially if you play up it will be the last time you might see your relative.

moms are suckers for that. hell, i can't even hold out on my dogs...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAHA, all this Mom talk makes me remember when my Mum told me what my dad had said about if I was able to find a good person to take care of the babes...she said she just started laughing and said "ABIGAIL?! OUR ABIGAIL is suppose to leave her baby boy behind JUST to come see her family?! You DO realize that if that is the only option she will tell us to come up there, and that we are NOT allowed to fly because she wants to meet "her" Jazzmyn, right?!"LOL My Mummy knows me QUITE well!!HAHA :lol: :rofl:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> and I told my Dad YES, however Rhett was coming with us!!:wink:


Bit of special treatment there or what?? haha poor leo, brody and dixi :tongue:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey, Leo, Brody and Dixi are vacationing with me - LOL. We plan on spoiling them rotten so that Abi has lots of work to do with them when she gets back. They will enter a pack of 7 big and small and hopefully will have a blast. :smile:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Bit of special treatment there or what?? haha poor leo, brody and dixi :tongue:


HAHAHA.....YUP, and Im not afraid to admit it!!:tongue1:

HOWEVER, L, B and D get to go to Liz's for the week and have Liz, her dogs, husband and 2 doting kiddos(well they arent little, but they arent adults!LOL) 

But yes....Rhett will ALWAYS come EVERYWHERE with Mommi....and he knows it!!:wink: (Think, Abi in kitchen making tuna noodle casserole, and on DFC, fence up keeping "the dogs" out....3 dogs sitting in front of fence watching Mommi cook........and Rhett laying ON my feet keeping them warm, YUP that is what we look like right now!!!LOL:lol


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHAHA.....YUP, and Im not afraid to admit it!!:tongue1:
> 
> HOWEVER, L, B and D get to go to Liz's for the week and have Liz, her dogs, husband and 2 doting kiddos(well they arent little, but they arent adults!LOL)
> 
> But yes....Rhett will ALWAYS come EVERYWHERE with Mommi....and he knows it!!:wink: (Think, Abi in kitchen making tuna noodle casserole, and on DFC, fence up keeping "the dogs" out....3 dogs sitting in front of fence watching Mommi cook........and Rhett laying ON my feet keeping them warm, YUP that is what we look like right now!!!LOL:lol


Sounds like Annie. I just can't help it.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

My mom is NOT a dog person. She likes my pups but hates that I keep them inside so I highly doubt she will be okay with me trying to bring them alone. She'd rather me miss the trip tbh. I'm still going to try though. No one would believe I was crushed over the guy, he's such a pest and everyone pretty much knows I've grown to hate having him around. I've got a few weeks to try and figure something out but I REALLY want to take them along. Of course Duke would need a sweater... He gets cold so easy... But I bet they would love the snow. And my family hunts so fresh food.. Yeah I really want to take them with lol


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> You know what I say!!
> 
> 1. Ditch the dude, he isnt anything but stress and you dont need that.
> 
> ...


And MEEEE!!!



Rodeo said:


> My mom is NOT a dog person. She likes my pups but hates that I keep them inside so I highly doubt she will be okay with me trying to bring them alone. She'd rather me miss the trip tbh. I'm still going to try though. No one would believe I was crushed over the guy, he's such a pest and everyone pretty much knows I've grown to hate having him around. I've got a few weeks to try and figure something out but I REALLY want to take them along. Of course Duke would need a sweater... He gets cold so easy... But I bet they would love the snow. And my family hunts so fresh food.. Yeah I really want to take them with lol


If that's the case then I would miss the trip. For me, if people aren't willing to accept that I am bringing the WHOLE family then they must not want me very much. When Nick asked me to marry him, the first thing I said was, "You know that Dude is part of the package, right?" Had he shown any disappointment, resentment, irritation, etc, the deal would have been off. But, of course, Nick being Nick, he said, "Of course". And HE was the main reason Dude didn't get left behind when my mom tried to keep him. And Nick has since stolen Dude from me... He CLEARLY prefers Nick. Hahaha. 

I know it sucks, but you have an obligation to those dogs (and I know you know that). If you don't feel safe leaving them with your soon to be ex, then don't. We have two people here that I would ever leave my dogs with if I had to. Abi, and our friend that Nick works with. The only reason she would be considered a good person to leave them with is because she knows we feed a raw diet, worked in a vet's office before she joined the Navy and absolutely ADORES dogs. If Abi or Wilson weren't available, then our trip would be cancelled without hesitation.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

CorgiPaws said:


> Sounds like Annie. I just can't help it.


Oh yes, Annie too!!!

Annie would be mine of your pack!!LOL :lol:



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> And MEEEE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWW....and you know that you are on my VERY VERY VERY short list as well!!!:hug: (ya know, seeing as how you were suppose to be watching Leo....if it wasnt for the fact that he loves Brody and Dixi so much!LOL:lol


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I have the shortest list of all!!! Haha. I really hope I can weasel a way to take them but if not I don't really have any option but to stay. I'll just go spend the day in the woods with them to make up for it I guess.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> Pretty please. It's looking like my boyfriend and I are headed down a dead end road. Which is fine, I'm pretty much over his drama. But my mom is going to Missouri next month to see our family and I was supposed to go along... He was supposed to take care of them while I was gone (about a week) but I can't put up with him for that long and I'm not sure at this point that he could even be trusted. They are raw fed so it's harder to find someone to watch them, and Duke is still young and needs let out more often. If I had a separate place to stay once we got up there I would just take them with (snow!) but I doubt my wallet can afford that. I'd have to take my own car too. Which I don't really mind I guess but I'm pretty sure my mother would pitch a fit. I'm at a loss... At this point it's looking like I won't get to go.


I would never feel comfotable leaving my furkids with someone I don't trust 100%.
Is Duke crate trained?


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> I would never feel comfotable leaving my furkids with someone I don't trust 100%.
> Is Duke crate trained?


I wouldn't either, that's why I'm hoping to take them along. And yes, they are both crate trained.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> I wouldn't either, that's why I'm hoping to take them along. And yes, they are both crate trained.


I hope that you get to visit your family.
Usually things do have a way of working out.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> I hope that you get to visit your family.
> Usually things do have a way of working out.


Thanks  I hope so too. 

Anyways, the boy is officially gone. He can't help buy groceries but can afford to drink beer every single night for the past two weeks. Oi vey. I feel the tiniest bit sad just because he used to be so nice but overall I'm happy about it.


----------

